# How to make money on a farm?



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to earn money to buy a car. What are some good ideas for making money on a farm about 20 acres. :-?
P.s. i'm fifteen


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

First off, is it your parents or a family member's piece of land? Would they mind you doing something like this? If it's alright, then you might want to consider boarding horses, you would only have to make sure they are being fed properly and have water, kind of like a "self-care" program. The owner of the horse would be required to take care of cleaning up after it, worming, trimming/shoeing, exercise, etc. Depending on how many horses you're allowed on your property and how much you charge depends on how much you make of course. I would think anywhere from $100 - $500 a month if you are seriously up for it and will be responsible.
If you have an old, safe dead broke bomb proof horse maybe children's riding lessons or pony rides? You might also be able to arrange a group trail ride, if you have multiple horses, people can pay you a little cash if you take them out on an enjoyable trail ride. Of course, only if the horses are suitable for their level of experience.
If you know how to groom a horse for show, maybe you can offer bathing, body clipping and braiding services! These are just little ideas. Something that I think would be most suitable for your age  Be creative!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> If you know how to groom a horse for show, maybe you can offer bathing, body clipping and braiding services!


I HIGHLY recomend these! There are a couple of ladies/services I use regularly. On is a lady who makes sure to attend EVERY circuit, division, schooling or 4-H show. If there is a horse being shown or inspected or competing, or even just making a house call for a clean up. She pulls manes and tails, braids and bands. Hunter braids, dressage buttons, western bands, gaited or breed specialties (Friesans, saddle seat, Arabian, etc).

In the winter its impossible to find someone who can body clip and I'm more than willing to pay top dollar for someone who knows the difference between a 3/4 trace clip and an apron clip, and then coming back to maintain it.

If you're limited to whatever you can do on your farm; in my area raising chickens for organic eggs. It requires some hustling to connect with buyers at farmers markets, online local email lists/groups, but if you have time and motivation it can be lucrative.

This also may be a "Seattle" thing, but if you have goats you can always rent them out for property clearing. You set up a temporary secure fence and let them go to work. All natural environmentally friendly land clearing and you can get paid to sit and read while watching the goats.


----------

